# Can you freeze bird seed to keep it fresh?



## Kermieluvr (Aug 25, 2012)

I want to switch my little rescue bird over to Higgins seed since she's getting low on her current (not so good) seed mix. I've found a couple of places to buy it, however the shipping is almost as much as the food. If I buy a bigger bag can I freeze it to keep it fresh or is there something I can put it in to keep it fresh for a few months? Could I put them in smaller bags and vacuum seal them to keep them fresh? I don't want to get a real big bag, but would like to get the best bang for my buck and with only one cockatiel at the moment... it's going to take awhile to use a bunch of seed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes freezing it will preserve it. Or the vacuum bag idea. Either way it'll keep it fresh for you to use later.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i keep my seed in the freezer to prevent moths from getting into it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes. We have nice bird marts here twice a year, and I buy a 6-month supply and stick it in the freezer.


----------

